# NYCD and The Mindflayer



## snuggles (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's some NYCD, love this plant she's awesome. And the purple plant is God Bud x Purps.

These were grown using House and Gardens Coco nutes, seabird and indonesian bat guanos some Meta K some molaasses some Liquid Karma and Coco/perlite mix. The NYCD is at 4 weeks, 6 to go I hate to see it then.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 22, 2008)

Those are going to be some huge buds on that NYCD!!!!!!!   Whered you get the seeds from?  That purple bud looks tasty too.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Those buds are looking great my friend. Nice work so far. Going to be a good harvest by the looks of it. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 22, 2008)

*Very nice snuggles. Gotta love that color on the God Bud x Purps. :hubba: *


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i agree with TBG


----------

